# Katrina Heros,another great story



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

*Update on 2 black dogs*

All the puppies have new homes and a very nice lady is coming next week to visit the 2 black dogs. It is hoped that she will take them.
:appl: :appl: :artydude


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome story! Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------

